# August-Where would you go?



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

We are planning a birthday weekend for a friend-we are all somewhat experienced fishermen. If you had to pick one Lake Michigan harbor and one charter service from that harbor for August, what/who would it be?


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Ludington. Great fishing and plenty to do in town. If you take the ladies they can go shopping. If it's all guys you can get yourself in trouble and hit the bars. I know my crew does, and they DO get into trouble..... But not me :coolgleam.

As for charters, there are lot sof good ones.... plenty of bad ones too. Once you get close to picking shoot me a PM and I will send you the ones I recommend.


----------



## Fishn Michn (Apr 20, 2006)

Frankfort, Michigan
Hawg Tide II Charters, Capt. Andy McQuillan
231-218-2379

Most beautiful area in Michigan, Benzie, Leelanau, Grand Traverse counties and the fishing is spectacular. Andy's 27' Bertram is a great platform to fish off of, and he knows how to find the fish in August. Platte River, Betsie river have a really good run of Kings and Coho with Steelhead and Laker's and of course, the State Record Brown was caught in May out of Frankfort as well!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Ludington has fantastic salmon fishing in August, and as mentioned before, plenty of trouble to find....if that's your thing. 

Great beaches too!


----------



## King Crawler (Feb 15, 2005)

I'd vote for Frankfort. Great fishing in August. Nice little town.


----------



## FISHMASTER105 (Mar 13, 2007)

Manistee all the way trout scout charters, biggest charter boat in manistee....


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

FISHMASTER105 said:


> Manistee all the way trout scout charters, biggest charter boat in manistee....


Not sure about biggest boat but definnatly the biggest fisherman!!:lol::lol::lol:

Scott


----------



## bumpbottom (Jan 3, 2006)

I would look at the reports if you have enough time and then decide. Any one of the ports at any given time can be hot. have had good sucess at all of them in different years. hard to beat August at any of the ports. Lots of good charters out there. Look at the tourney results and leader boards, may help you pick the ones you want. I personally favor Ludville or Frankfort for the most fun fishin in the day and trolling during the night


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Try Pentwater fishing as good as Ludington and a lot less boat traffic. This can mean better fish count depending depth of water fished at time. If you take the wife's lots of artes fartes stores. If all guys nice bars with great food. I would recommend the Wizard one of the top fish producing boats on the Lake Mi. side. He will run to where the fish are rather 20 miles offshore or right in front. Fishes daily knows where the action is. Book early he may be already booked with past customers July on it's hot up there.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

I agree with Worm dunker. 

Not sure if they still charter, but Labrador was another good one out of Pentwater.


----------



## Get_Outside (Feb 25, 2004)

I have fished Pentwater the last 4 years in August. Great fishing every year!

Labrador is a good captain too. Always see him at the fish cleaning station with really nice catches.

Just my .02


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

My first choice would be Manistee it is a great port to fish out of as you can run south to Ludington or north to Frankfort if you need to. The August action is alway hot The wives can hit the casino lots of great little places to check out and you are within driving distance to the other ports if you decide to make a change. You could book trips out of each of the other ports and drive to them. I would get a room on the channel and fish the channel evenings as well. But all the ports have a lot to offer as do all the charter services no better group of hard working guys to be on the water with. One thing I plan on doing this summer is camping at Insta Launch again even though I can't get my boat in there it is a cool campground.


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

fishinmachine2 said:


> Not sure about biggest boat but definnatly the biggest fisherman!!:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Scott


 :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## thomas11 (Mar 30, 2006)

any of the ports along lake michigan are good....there is nothing wrong with st. joe... it is up to you... there are some real good captins on this site... you should check them out..there are a lot of people convinced you got to go up nort to catch salmon, but the south end of the lake has been keep quiet for meny years now... you check around and you decide for your self???


----------



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

In Manistee go with Riverside Charters. Captain Paul is a full time charter captain who catches a lot of fish and is easy to get a long with. Book early as he will fill up.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

thomas11 said:


> any of the ports along lake michigan are good....there is nothing wrong with st. joe... it is up to you... there are some real good captins on this site... you should check them out..there are a lot of people convinced you got to go up nort to catch salmon, but the south end of the lake has been keep quiet for meny years now... you check around and you decide for your self???


 
I vote for Ludington, but Thomas11 is right, you can find great fishing all along the west coast during the month of August. Saugatuck, Grand Haven, Muskegon, all the way up will be great. Grand Haven has a bunch of good charters and great bar scene....if that's your thing.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Ludington will have good fishing in August, but also heavy traffic. Same with Manistee. Also, both ports you will be trying to dodge trap nets while fishing. Not trying to talk you out of either, because both are good fishing. Mostly a heads up if you are planning to fish your own boat. For a charter, I would recommend Ludington highly. If you PM, I can give you a few names of captains I would suggest.


----------



## HookDUp365 (Nov 27, 2007)

Another vote for ludington


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

luddyland is where i will be !!


----------



## DarkBlue (Feb 18, 2008)

Manistee is know for great fishing in August, and if you ask around here even the experienced guys will tell you Paul at Riverside Charters is about the best around on these waters. Nice guy, nice boat and he will work his backside off for you. But he does fill up fast. Lot's of return customers.

WWW.Riversidecharters.com

Chris


----------

